# "La Bella Italia - The Most Beautiful Place on Earth"



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome*​
*Capital of Faith and Culture, Rome is the birthplace of western civilization, where past and present join together in perfect harmony. The “Eternal City” provides the most spectacular backdrop for history and passion in the entire world.*


----------



## ArtZ

I like Italian design, pizza and Chianti wine.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vittoriano , Piazza Venezia Panorama shot - Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trajan's column at Trajan's Market Panora shot - Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trajan's Market Panorama shot - Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vittoriano - Trajan's Market Paorama shot - Rome*


----------



## eddeux

Italy, beautiful country.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes is amazing , thanks for the comment


----------



## christos-greece

Magnificent, very nice photos from Italy kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks christos-greece


----------



## Fullybooked86

Rome , Colosseo this is the place I really wanted to see!!!!wait till I visit you ITALY


----------



## italiano_pellicano

visit italy is amazing


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful! You can feel the rich and ancient history of Rome/Italy in these shots. Stunning architecture.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks Parisian Girl


----------



## Parisian Girl

Keep the great photos coming, italiano_pellicano. Appreciate the effort.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*THE SISTINE CHAPEL (VATICAN CITY)*

Where the cardinals are sealed during the mysterious ritual of conclave. The Sistine Chapel ceiling, painted by Michelangelo between 1508 and 1512, is one of the most renowned artworks of the High Renaissance.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coyaune/3201244434/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/sets/72157605645619305/with/2583254603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/2370055374/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


The young reader by Mr_Hyde86, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*PANTHEON*

Site of painter Raphael grave. Circular temple dedicated to "All the Gods", rebuilt by the emperor Hadrian c.AD 120. Transformed into the Christian church Sta Maria ad Martyres in the Middle Ages. Tombs of Raphael and Victor Emmanuel II.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlcga/1357033880/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmgramse/3540195464/in/set-72157602726052244/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debbiesabadash/485482400/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommasomanzi/1832042564/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdbryan/188541071/









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827174&page=14


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*SANTA MARIA DEL POPOLO*

The most important Early Renaissance church in Rome, famous for the Chigi Chapel designed by Raphael, the two Caravaggio masterpieces (Crucifixion of St. Peter and Conversion on the Way to Damascus) in the Cerasi Chapel and the Bernini statue of Habacuc and the Angel.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrodm/2096593910/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1641530882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anja63/2502158445/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*CHIGI CHAPEL "HABACUC AND THE ANGEL"*
(Path of Illumination/Earth)

"Habakkuk and the Angel"
Chapel designed by Raphael
Angel pointing the way down the Path of Illumination (Bernini)
Chigi Chapel's pyramid tomb by Bernini
Skeleton cupermiento covering the "demon's hole" and subterranean crypt 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grharrisondc/3520073849/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/path-of-illumination/1407634421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ethan_chen/1867429211/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pescara , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6511145399_d8cfaa1982_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ancona , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/6936672709_6ea5f22824_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Borromee , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2140/2049814001_d41ab4714c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5035/7112008381_71fc63450d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rapallo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/7112008465_556aa56359_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7090412245_f4ecaaaa30_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santuario Di Vico Forte , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2300/5804325980_2f92cd8e6e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santuario Di Vico Forte , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5022/5804348442_952215baa5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cuneo , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3570/3375767115_f3c908a555_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Roma , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6115/6340763115_ea8891ba1c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Roma , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6115/6340763115_ea8891ba1c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Catania , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7103068559_05c184985f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/6948565328_a34a59b6d7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rapallo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7070/6957551732_032d5a3453_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Basilica of Sant'Andrea, Mantua, Architect Leon Battista Alberti:



























































































Those pictures are from user WalkTheWorld:





































Filippo Juvarra's baroque dome:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6785884954_25d279d5ab_b_d.jpg


----------



## apinamies

Very good photos of Italian cities.


----------



## Linguine

beautiful photos, great architecture....:cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes

:drool:

What a fucking country :lol: It's necessary one life to know all Italy..:drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Il Santuario della Beata Vergine del Castello si trova nel centro del comune di Fiorano Modenese*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2240/5819325010_a51e3605c1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marsala , Sicily*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7226052424_ff74cdee49_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marsala , Sicily*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7213/7226053310_4c11abf983_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Acireale , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/7145616477_45da5292cd_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5239/6924895498_9cbd9d7f7e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/7263232250_8963aa55a2_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/7263151626_43a73eb5a7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8141/7260882428_9712a39793_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7260875618_bc1ba48c02_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stomboli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7257572098_2c74ea9828_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Roma , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7067/6887171670_b53bde78fb_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dobbiaco , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/7136905801_5f7480ffa1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7078/7242758904_9708198642_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Fruttuoso , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5311/6917599774_cdf2f9684c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6948569763_f58305d726_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Fruttuoso , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6794643798_04c2af6217_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Catanzaro , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6813334582_6180b49083_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Il Santuario tra le rocce del Monte Baldo - The Sanctuary among the rocks of Mount Baldo , Veneto , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1275/4704456894_f357160c54_b_d.jpg


----------



## SO143

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Roma , Italia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7067/6887171670_b53bde78fb_b_d.jpg


looks similar to madrid :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes this is a new piazza in rome , thanks for the comment


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brisighella , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7220168158_e106c6f509_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Novi Ligure , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1196/1381109216_c6917961a0_z_d.jpg?zz=1


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Merano , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7136244635_dbe62b2a18_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mantova , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6149/6007925073_25528efc65_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arco (Tn) - The Castle , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5249/5294253296_ddac1724b9_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mantova , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5131/5534619982_e641b4c690_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mantova , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3260/3095473437_4deaf83d70_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Remo , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6142/5998623584_1a55ccb4e1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bastia , Corsica , Italia*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4093/4902255171_232843f8ef_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7093043729_c19bb5bbd7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Albenga , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3189/2980500499_3d00d0aaff_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Noli , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2429/3624694379_ddbb5f7133_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bardino Nuovo , Tovo San Giacomo , Savona , nella Val Maremola*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4078/4746358501_67e328a6c8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bardino Nuovo , Tovo San Giacomo , Savona , nella Val Maremola*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4139/4753175040_30615741d7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Barolo , Cuneo , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4130/4951972665_5670f3e5e8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stresa , Italy*


Stresa(Vb) - Vista dall' isola Bella por frozencycler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*








[/url] DSCF2145 por zosojake, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


Savona landscape [2] por Tiziano Caviglia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


Il cubo di cristallo sulla Darsena por Tiziano Caviglia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cremona , Italy*


aperitivo a cremona... por elche71, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini, spiaggia e Grand Hotel por rivieradirimini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini, la spiaggia por rivieradirimini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palinuro , Campania , Italy*


Arco Natirale Palinuro Campania Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova tutta tetto. Macerie. Castelletto. por lonesome:cycler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Cattedrale di Palermo por Mark.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lake Garda , Italy*


Cable car Monte Baldo por Ferdinand1977, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Malcesine , Verona , Italy*


Malcesine (Vr) - Stazione Funivia Malcesine - Monte Baldo (1750 m.s.m.) por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiesa Ortodossa S. Caterina , Rome , Italy*


Chiesa Ortodossa S. Caterina - Vista dal Gianicolo_0043 por Paola_qualcosa di me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma_0009 por Paola_qualcosa di me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma_0039 por Paola_qualcosa di me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma..Lampioni Fontana di Trevi... por borsalino1951, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma - Piazza del popolo vista dal Pincio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma - Trinita' de' Monti vista dal Pincio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Orvieto , Italy*


Orvieto - scorcio del Duomo por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


Firenze - Duomo - vista dal / wiew from "camminamento di ronda" di Palazzo Vecchio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arezzo , Italy*


Duomo di Arezzo por Francesco.Bartolini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arezzo , Italy*


Piazza Grande dalla Fontana por Francesco.Bartolini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Assisi por k2pilot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Assisi por Riccardo Ravelli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Perugia , Italy*


20110518_Perugia_views_009 por Friar's Balsam, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Perugia , Italy*


20110518_Perugia_views_008 por Friar's Balsam, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Alghero , Italy*


Via della Misericordia por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Alghero , Italy*


Alguer por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Sardinien 2011 por gumtau, en Flickr


Porto Cervo terrace por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Watch exhibition at Porto Cervo por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Sardegna - Porto Cervo - Scorcio por fotografo per caso, en Flickr


Porto Cervo por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Colonna Resort Hotel por diego.lecca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como Lake , Bellagio , Italy *


Como Lake - Bellagio por _ Night Flier _, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lago d'Orta , Italy*


Lago d'Orta, Isola di S. Giulio por Rossella De Amici (very very busy), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Monteriggioni , Italy*


Monteriggioni aerial view III - R178 por opaxir, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castiglione Della Pescaia , Italy*


Two geometries - 2470 por opaxir, en Flickr


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Non c'è dubbio che l'Italia è un paese molto bello, anche ricco di storia e architettura


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the comment jesus salgado


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*


Un Borgo da fiaba por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Tremiti , Italy*


Beach below the cliffs - Tremiti Islands, Italy por zeitspuren, en Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Wonderful country and neighbour :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ancora una volta lo ripeto, l'Italia è un paese grande, ricco di storia e bellezza.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the comment


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venezia. La Giudecca dal campanile di San Giorgio Maggiore. por Melisenda2010, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/2nl6yky.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/qxl2bs.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i53.tinypic.com/207no5z.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/u96qg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/2s8pgqs.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/dexyxw.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Catania , Italy*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1074/770426604_46dffb9633_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/5861/palazzorossodwn.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7367/888257938ff999d6d5cozd5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


View of the Duomo from Piazzale Michelangelo por StefanoRomeTours, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Due Duomo por BrianEden, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Pigeon's Eye View of the Vatican por BrianEden, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


Savona_2011_08_17 por Guido Rapetti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


Savona_2011_08_17 por Guido Rapetti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


savona vista dal porto por Enrico Testa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ventimiglia , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3482/5696354139_512d8dc4e1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chianalea , Reggio Calabria , Italy*


Chianalea, Reggio Calabria, Italy por greenpointofview, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santuario Madonna di Pompei , Messina , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7279972614_9cfc2c3893_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milan , Italy*


WJC Milano por p.longoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venezia - San Marco - sunset por gipanzel, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Agira , Sicily*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Agira , Sicily*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vicenza , Italy*


Vicenza, Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## Guest

Gr8 pics of Venice, one of my most favourite cities in the World - thanks :hug:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sant'Agata dè Goti , Italy*


Taste of Ancient ... by Night por krisdecurtis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sant'Agata di Puglia , Italy*


terra della daunia 71. por Piero Donofrio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sant'Agata di Puglia , Italy*


Sant'Agata di Puglia por Piero Donofrio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks 



SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 pics of Venice, one of my most favourite cities in the World - thanks :hug:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Varese , Italy*


La Befana a Santa Maria del Monte - Varese por dolomitico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cala Fuili , Sardinia , Italy*


Cala Fuili por Majestic Moose, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vinadio , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6116/6336262539_5c7d4c6bb7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


A Colored Canal (Venice - Venezia - Veneto - Italia - Italy) por Gojca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bergeggi , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Meda , Italy*


Città di Meda por Goldmund100, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Duomo di Napoli por mortimer?, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Napoli - Palazzo Ricciardi-Cottrau in Piazza Amedeo por Armando Mancini, en Flickr


----------



## HKG

Mi piace l'Italia!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks HKG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/941/mg6211.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2295/mg6321.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5550/mg6327.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5042/mg6331.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7947/mg6350.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8688/mg6364.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9620/mg6368.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/119/mg6377.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/640/mg5308.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/1520/mg6060x.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/989/mg5189.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5816/mg7016u.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/5634/mg6817.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4342/mg5845m.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8985/mg5836.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9003/mg5879.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8980/mg5300d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Italienische Häuser por Luana Hatake, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*


Palazzo Mincuzzi por ermelinda88, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Piglio , Italy*


Piglio in autunno por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Friuli , Italy*


Untitled por azzalimatteo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Friuli , Italy*


Sauris di Sotto  por wondercaty, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Friuli , Italy*


San Lorenzo, Sauris di Sopra por aviana2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Piglio , Italy*


Piglio por El Peregrino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Aosta , Italy*


aymaville por dodo18, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bellagio , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3219/3108733532_3fb10e557a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bellagio , Italy*


Bellagio in the evening por idubovsky, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bobbio , Italy*


Bobbio la basilica di S. Colombano por Ragalli Domenico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Aosta , Italy*


Château d'Aymaville por Pipineza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spoleto , Italy*


Spoleto por M!chele, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7201/6869921279_7ec3a0f2de_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli, Italia *


Camogli borgo marinaro por Mario Amato, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Modica , Italy*


Modica por Andrea eldanzante, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cilento , Italy*


spiaggia Santa Maria di Castellabate in Campania Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Peschici , Italy*


Peschici por albygent On/Off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Modica , Italy*


Modica at night por Andrea eldanzante, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cilento , Italy*


Santa Maria di Castellabate sulla Costiera Cilentana Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castellabate , Italy*


Castellabate (Sa) por Stefano Flammia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Arena por kilobar, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Arena di Verona por kilobar, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Verona - Colle San Leonardo por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Evening, Santa Margherita Ligure por beesquare, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Santa Margherita Ligure...house window por kankaku, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Castelletto di Paraggi por antoncino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Santa Margherita Ligure - Soirée por 2012ph, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Santa Margherita Ligure, Italy por seriousconsult, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bastia , Italy*


Bastia Harbour, Corsica por owlnwolf, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova panorama por Magic Zurawski, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova por Ganimede84, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Como por Gabriele Asnaghi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Teramo , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168796_387587637957086_899418222_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Calabria , Italy*


Via Porto, Reggio Calabria, Italy - BlomOBLIQUE por Blom Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trento , Italy*


Duomo di Trento, Front Side por storvandre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trento , Italy*


A View of Trento in a Wintry Night por AndreasC, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bolzano , Italy*


Bolzano by night por giansacca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bolzano , Italy*


Bozen - Bolzano (Südtirol) por designladen.com, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Rome Kiss por Filippo Photos, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Livin' La Dolce Vita por gav_stoker, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*


Mazara del Vallo por Klinne, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*


Il salotto di Mazara por ViajeroItalico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5249/5380731320_ac8e21aa4a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Trieste por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Matera , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/338810_344786425597616_2086178025_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/241865_262728570494681_413665909_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Fenestrelle , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/335910_344828845593374_1626321152_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parma , Italy*


Parma por albertodifilippo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vigevano , Italy*


Piazza Ducale por jojofotografia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


napoli tpw 5:2006 - 140 por mimmopaz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Geographical Italy*










http://rometour.org/data/italy-geographical-map.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milano è la miniatura esatta di una gran città; ha in piccole proporzioni tutto ciò che è proprio delle grandi capitali. por CoriEscape, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milan in summer (1): Arco della pace por fprado, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Navigli District, Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


20060918_IMG_0310 por Tudor ApMadoc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


20060918_IMG_0310-2 por Tudor ApMadoc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


IMG_4309 por Rilli Marco, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por Aram Goudsmit, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine

splendid...


----------



## Kent64

Thanks for the wonderful images. I love, love, love Italy! Been there seven times, latest was last October when I spent two weeks on Lake Garda. Already planning my next trip!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks guys


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6578 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6651 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6666 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6651 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*


Basilica of San Frediano por Old Boy with Camera, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma Italy 2011 19 por Alain Cadorette, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


L'alcova della Madama Reale - The alcove of the Royal Madam por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*


piazza dei signori padova por tonyinthecountry, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bergamo , Italy*


Bergamo Alta por Stefano Giambellini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bergamo , Italy*


Bergamo Alta por Mr Bee, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*


Amalfi Coast por the_real_jmckee, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ponza , Italy*


Ponza DSC_Copia2700 por borsalino1951, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Calvi , Corsica*


Corse - Aout 2012 por simonem151266, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/7643153216_7f1ea8e919_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7710789884_641d28a7d9_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7747751460_de5ff738a1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


Duomo por Goldmund100, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


Milano Holidays 2009 por Abriael, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*










http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6137/6097950390_b9abaff111_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


Cathedral Front por eifelyeti110, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


Palazzo Pitti por Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*


il 'nuovo' petruzzelli, bari [ puglia, italia, italy ] por Paolo Margari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*


Bari - Palazzo dell' Acquedotto Pugliese por akkaeffe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*


old bari por leo mansueto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*











http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3361/3429328785_c03ce27b6c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*


0028 por Ålvis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bari , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4693690831_eb2a2ca306_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


Polipi por Daniele Farinon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


Venezia por Sophie Hogwitz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


Venice / Venezia / Venedig por jurip, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Catanzaro , Italy*


Catanzaro por .v1ctor., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vibo Valentia , Italy*










http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6062/6058213623_40d4304713_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Tropea , Italy*


Tropea por catepol, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Tropea , Italy*


Onde a Tropea por 'O Tedesc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Tropea , Italy*


Onde a Tropea por 'O Tedesc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vibo Valentia , Italy*


Estate 2010 por Antonio Fassina, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stilo , Italy*


The ancient town of Stilo por pau'lin, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stilo , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1187/608781176_24b0871547_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Levanzo , Italy*


Blu por come cane in autostrada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caserta , Italy*



Benvenuti alla Reggia! - Welcome to the Royal Palace! por Cristina 63, no Flickr


Reggia di Caserta por Emmanuel Granatello, no Flickr


The Royal Palace of Caserta por Emmanuel Granatello, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Una reggia per un giorno - A royal palace for a day por Jambo Jambo, no Flickr


Una reggia per un giorno - A royal palace for a day por Jambo Jambo, no Flickr


Acquedotto Carolino - Carolino Aqueduct por Cristina 63, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


caserta51_water.jpg por Alessandro Gambadoro, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


PICT0081 por vincenzospina84, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Cappella por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Scalone d'Onore por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


Straight..... por rogilde - roberto la forgia, no Flickr


Them......... por rogilde - roberto la forgia, no Flickr


Percorsi di Luce#3 por Antonio Siringo, no Flickr


Percorsi di Luce#2 por Antonio Siringo, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Maratea , Italy*


Old Town Maratea por Seattle.roamer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caserta , Italy*


Them......... por rogilde - roberto la forgia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Alghero , Italy*


Escala del Cabirol por pala.daniele, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Polignano , Italy*


Polignano a Mare_15 por Allibito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Procida , Italy*


Marina di Corricella por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Polignano , Italy*


Polignano a Mare por valeriolanci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Polignano , Italy*


incastonata por conte_granata, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from St Mark's Campanile por haelio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castellabate , Italy*


alla fine del lungomare por sal1964, en Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis

wwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*


Amalfi Catherdral por robynmichelle79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*










http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7519401934_9055e4d20e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*


Il Duomo di Amalfi por Rory Francis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8440/7769969238_477b049dc7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caminia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550863_10150903374238178_2109287026_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spello , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/548037_10151169484847249_46433876_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sorrento , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/375826_10151168240512249_2076306811_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Norcia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539166_10151166109722249_610455695_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cassino , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304583_10151165726472249_1616997224_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576902_10151163069162249_1967850443_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i47.tinypic.com/k4vw3t.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i48.tinypic.com/t6ul43.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i41.tinypic.com/258p7uu.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

* L'aquila , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399674_10151162344472249_208331297_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Matera , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199666_10151157884832249_279120469_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Capri , Italy*










https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/557458_10151157503302249_1573445949_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/376596_10151155546207249_1739524866_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vietri , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/553806_10151150539682249_718188421_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Galleria Principe di Napoli por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Chiesa dei Girolamini por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Piazza del Plebiscito por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Basilica santuario di Santa Maria del Carmine Maggiore por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Chiaia por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Teatro San Carlo por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caltanissetta , Sicily*


::::Giovedì Santo: Caltanissetta, le Vare, i Nisseni:::: por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lake Bracciano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/219570_364093200333605_477204456_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/621143_362640800478845_1226804971_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/329203_362521383824120_1765761776_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Urbino , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/280096_361529373923321_1931689442_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Porto Venere , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/202809_361453303930928_1262263499_o.jpg


----------



## ArtZ

^^ Bellisima Italia! :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Livorno , Italy*


Livorno - Castello Del Boccale por Adi Vastano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Orvieto , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255551_364393300303595_632095541_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palinuro , Italy*


Blu Palinuro por thescourse, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Calabria , Italy*


Mare di Calabria - Sea of Calabria por Andrea Meacci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Manarola , Italy*


I colori della notte / The colors of the night por AndreaPucci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villasimius , Italy*


Sardegna 08 - Villasimius,Costa Rei por micio.macho, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cala Goloritze , Sardinia , Italy*


Cala Goloritzè Sardinia por Nanna&Ci assente, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*


Sardegna - Poster pubblicitario della Sardegna (Vittorio Brumotti a Punta Caroddi) por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.torrifaro.com/images/slides/plusslider/slide2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


MAXXI, Zaha Hadid por citygeek, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


ara pacis museum (richard meier) por citygeek, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


IMG_3681 por Manogamo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


IMG_3678 por Manogamo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


IMG_3676 por Manogamo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Muggia , Italy*


Vista dal Castello por alberto_d, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Santa Margherita , Italy*


santa margherita liguria por oldtimer10, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vernazza , Italy*


Vernazza por NoNicksFree, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cervo , Italy*


Cervo (Imperia) por I viaggi di mkvale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vernazza , Italy*


Picturesque village Vernazza por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cinque Terre , Italy*


5 terre por ab360gradi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli , Italy*


CAMOGLI por Stefano Gianoli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Calabria , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/210019_10151199464153856_1736991534_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/244112_10151193456313856_1879746196_o.jpg


----------



## skylark

breathtaking! i couldn't get tired of looking at those towns and villages
specially those perching on cliffs and ravines.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2558229/m9194_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2558234/m9192_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4153.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4122.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4139.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Albenga , Italy*


Albenga Scorcio por [email protected] ... 'ntraficatu friscu! (=indaffarato), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2448882/0968b_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Albisola , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2724476/Promenade-8_full.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

great thread and photos!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


20121021_MTB_CAI_Roma_077 por Spezialisten, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parma , Italy*


Duomo of Parma por filar_williams, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parma , Italy*


Torrechiara castle. por Lucio Sassi Photography travel, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parma , Italy*


Il palazzo delle Terme Berzieri a Salsomaggiore Terme (Parma) por Valerio_D, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Piacenza , Italy*


Piacenza, il Palazzo comunale, detto "il Gotico" por Valerio_D, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parma , Italy*


Italia. Parma. Plaza Garibaldi por César Angel. Zaragoza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ferrara , Italy*


Duomo di Ferrara por Comune di Ferrara, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelvetro di Modena , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6615357475_a6d8ed7613_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arcevia , Italy*


Arcevia por davide.santoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brienno , Italy*


Brienno 9-03-01 por Matthew_Faulkner, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brienno , Italy*


BRIENNO, CHURCH 1 - copia por muro12lab, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Varallo , Italy*


Varallo por Fifty-One 51, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Varallo , Italy*


Varallo Sesia por tommyfoto.it, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Villa liberty in Corso Italia, Genova por Ornedra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Crozon-Morgat por Ornedra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*

Annunziata basilica








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Piazza De Ferrari , Genova*


Piazza De Ferrari, Genova por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Il Matitone por Ganimede84, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/779/windot5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


La città dal cielo 12 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Albissola , Italy*


Albissola marina serie di foto da punti di vista diversi della piazza perchè è troppo bella por 3 gigio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a511/salvatoreadelfi/Napoli 27Ott2012/IMG_4472.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7245/7354654228_bf16dde1e6_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5275/7159160370_87546658cb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a511/salvatoreadelfi/Stazione Toledo/IMG_4063.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Merano , Italy*


D(u)om(o) por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579338_10150959210626410_410482260_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180824_10150126303231410_785107_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/163728_10150126300741410_626097_n.jpg


----------



## Skyprince

Going to my Italia next April :hug:


----------



## Linguine

beautiful and lovely country...Italy.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Thanks Guys


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


I faraglioni di Lipari e Vulcano sullo sfondo visti da Quattr'occhi por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lipari , Italy*


Eolie por Carmela_CH, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


Aeolian Islands por Angelo Bosco, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


Isole Eolie  por emiliano.murphy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


Isole Eolie por mariocutroneo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


Isole Eolie por Mcx83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


le isole Eolie al tramonto viste da Ginostra por f.mannelli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


14-PorriFilicudi_Alicudi1 por Santo Scalia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Panorama del centro storico e del porto di Genova por mferrando, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


#2001 #G8 #meeting #igersitalia #italia #italy #liguria #genova #genoa #belin #genovese #liguri #panorama #city #downtown #reflection #reflex #chiesa #church #view #NostraSignoraAssunta #SantaZita #nostalgia #amaro #miniatures #fd91 #mavica #oldstuff por Fernando Bianco / Casa Rosada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via Cairoli por VEGAFI, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Monte Gazzo por fdpdesign, en Flickr


----------



## Skyprince

More of Sicily , please :cheers:
Wanna see what natural places I can visit nearby Palermo


----------



## italiano_pellicano

ok


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo più in dettaglio por Giordano Mangione, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Panorama Palermo por Ians 1988, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8112492815_2293d1336b_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo por Anchises Y Lu, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8173186959_48f559097f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo - Teatro Massimo por fpeault, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Teatro Massimo - Palermo por Dirklaudio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


2012 05 16 palermo 15 por marcoo®, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Teatro POLITEAMA - Palermo -  por Roberto Pezzino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Fontana del Garraffello (Panorama Maker 5 Pro) por supervito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo : Il golfo di Mondello / The gulf of Mondello por Giacomo Calcagno, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo - Panorama por VEGAFI, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


TERRAZZE DELLA RINASCENTE PALERMO por gipomi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Sin título por supervito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palermo , Italy*


Sin título por supervito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Monreale , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8148792631_b08c5885ef_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cortina d'ampezzo , Italy*


Cortina d'Ampezzo por mondodolomiti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cortina d'ampezzo , Italy*


Le Cinque Torri por mondodolomiti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cortina d'ampezzo , Italy*


Cortina d ´Ampezzo - Misurina - Tre Cime ( Mountainbiking 2009 ) Dolomiti por alesduchac, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pantelleria , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/1232250.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


il buon giorno si vede dal mattino por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## ArtZ

MAYBE there is a country more beautiful than Italy but I didn't hear abt it yet... Thanks for the photos! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks


----------



## Guest

Great work mate - thanks :colgate:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks SIDNEY


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pacentro , Italy*


Pacentro dopo il tramonto por seeneasy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Elbruz , Italy*










http://www.eltorrejon.es/images/fotos elbruz en los alpes/foto1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ascoli Piceno , Italy*


Ascoli Piceno - "La città delle cento torri" por EmaT19, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valle D'Aosta , Italy*


La Valle di Cogne 2 (HDR) por Ondablv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


5976793 por media group1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardegna Mountains , Italy*


pan di zucchero por ettore_cavalli, en Flickr


Monte Arcuenteddu 642 metri (Monte Arcuentu) 17 por RoLiXiA, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italy*


montagne innevate in corsica por Gian Luca Murru, en Flickr


SS125 korkein kohta por www.sardinia.fi, en Flickr


Montagnes por JeanbaptisteM, en Flickr


Massif de Bavella, Corsica por sara-maria, en Flickr


Corsica, le montagne d'inverno por gillum, en Flickr


Il sentiero della Natura 2 (AO) por Ondablv, en Flickr










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8145603833_744c57a698_b_d.jpg


Vico Equense por jockerino, en Flickr


Cathedral of Vico Equense por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## BlackLukes

Great work Pellicano but remember that Corsica is not Italy!


----------



## Skyprince

where nearby Rome I can reach a high cliff with scenic view towards ocean ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes  



BlackLukes said:


> Great work Pellicano but remember that Corsica is not Italy!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Capri , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7731117208_5066d3affb_b.jpg










http://www.enricodevita.it/blog/wp-content/gallery/capri/dsc_5785_hdr.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italy*










http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_temi/foto_montagne/foto_montagne_22.jpg










http://www.regioni-italiane.com/immagini/valle2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cilento , Italy*










http://www.parkhotelcilento.it/wp-content/gallery/cilento/cilento.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valle D Aosta , Italy*










http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_italia/foto_valle_aosta/foto_aosta_varie/foto_valle_aosta_007.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corleone , Italy*


Ficuzza Palace steps por GaryColet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Aggius , Italy*


Aggius, il paese di granito. por antonè, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isernia , Italy*










http://img.tcol.it/tc/tctest_img_se...o_medievale_4e84975a64c7d_20110929_060546.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Roccacaramanico , Italy*










http://www.viaggioinabruzzo.it/images/Index-photogallery/slides/06-P7093320+.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Celano , Italy*










http://www.viaggioinabruzzo.it/images/Index-photogallery/slides/21-P1040158+.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pacentro , Italy*


Pacentro dopo il tramonto por seeneasy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ascoli Piceno , Italy*


Ascoli Piceno - "La città delle cento torri" por EmaT19, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pitigliano , Italy*


Pitigliano.jpg por KKadosa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Michelle , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4013/4284917170_b87dc429c3_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolcedo , Italy*


Sin título por JeffMec (returned), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Civezza , Italy*


Civezza por Sergio Massano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ponza , Italy*


Ponza - Il porto por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Baia di Chiaia di luna por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Baia di Chiaia di luna por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Ponza Island por giovanni paccaloni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Riale , Italy*


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale e diga del Morasco, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale baite innevate, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Riale por luca2142, en Flickr


Monte Olano por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valgerola , Italy*


Valgerola por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


La mongolfiera sul Sassolungo por luca2142, en Flickr


Sellagruppe por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lombardia , Italy*










http://www.trekkingitalia.org/trekpanel/schede/422/images/acquafrgenerale.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trapani , Italy*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2if29-kkL...BwA/9TbwqpJcEkc/s1600/17-ottobre-2010-026.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marsala , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534756_498136030204902_613861841_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295081_420418414643331_915847767_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557764_504460449572460_332393383_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Altomonte , Italy*


P6080 Altomonte - Altomonte and the Pollino Range por Firmoza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Altomonte , Italy*


P3629 Altomonte - View of town from Cozzo San Nicola, with Saracena in background por Firmoza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Altomonte , Italy*


P5544 Altomonte - Church of San Francesco di Paola, seen from the roof of Hotel Barbieri por Firmoza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stilo , Italy*


Old town of Stilo por pau'lin, en Flickr


Village in mountains por pau'lin, en Flickr


Calabria - Stilo por Giuseppe Quattrone, en Flickr


IMG_3056 - Stilo, Calabria on the Slopes of Mount Consolino por Nik Bourbaki, en Flickr


Stilo por lipeamie, en Flickr


stilo por timukun, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Scalea , Italy*


Calabria - Scalea por Giuseppe Quattrone, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bard , Italy*


forte di Bard por Spidervizz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bard , Italy*


Forte di Bard por ghirolfo53, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bard , Italy*


Forte di Bard - Valle d'Aosta por ghirolfo53, en Flickr


Una giornata in Val d'Aosta - Bard. Uno dei Borghi più belli d'Italia por francesco_43, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Apricale , Italy*


Apricale por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Monteriggioni , Italy*


Monteriggioni aerial view III - R178 por opaxir, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Perinaldo , Italy*


Perinaldo - Liguria por *Jairo*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Apricale , Italy*


Panoramica di Apricale - Liguria por *Jairo*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Apricale , Italy*


Apricale levante! por *Jairo*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Apricale , Italy*


Vista di Apricale por erriche, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


KAP over the Coliseum in Rome with a Canon S95 por Pierre Lesage, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Colisée, Rome por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Over the roofs of Rome (4 different pictures) por jackfre2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palmarola , Italy*


Aerial Photo - Scoglio a Palmarola Island - Italy por Giancarlo Giupponi Trentino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Above Assisi por Atilla2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiari , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1134/5145034820_65fe4a9128_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiusa (Klausen), Trentino-Alto Adige/South Tyrol*


Regenbogen über Kloster Säben por H. Eisenreich Foto, no Flickr


Kloster Säben, Klausen / Monastero di Sabiona, Chiusa por bautisterias, no Flickr


1 gennaio 2012 Chiusa (BZ)-Sabiona por Saverio S, no Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klausen,_South_Tyrol










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=48706780&order=date_desc&user=3400432









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=1338882&order=date_desc&user=277882









http://www.kroiss-bus.de/cms_bus/usersites/gassltoerggelen_programm.htm


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from above (1) por LTCE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa , Italy*


Pise 2010-1020028 por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bisentina Island , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2327/2315510751_1715f06e72_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vernazza, Italy*


View over the Village of Vernazza por Jeka World Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from St. Mark's Campanile - HDR por Lorant Pandea, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/116/366668218_bace8a1355_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Pictures from a Kite Over Rome Italy por Wind Watcher, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ferrara , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/322875225_cb0bec02d5_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ispica Ragusa , Italy*


Tra carrubi, ulivi e muri a secco, ecco Ispica por Ibleo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ispica Ragusa , Italy*


Basilica di S. Maria Maggiore - Ispica por Ibleo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiesa di San Frediano in Lucca , Italy*


La Via Francigena in Toscana - Chiesa di San Frediano a Lucca por intoscana.it, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8204625848_25abf19ff1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Fiastra Lake , Italy*


Lago di Fiastra (17134) por Danilo Antonini (Pescarese), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Piazza dell'Unità d'Italia - Trieste por Filippo Venturi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Piazza dell'Unità d'Italia - Trieste por Filippo Venturi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Pronti...via! por luca.candini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


grattacielo rosso, palazzo gopcevich -trieste por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Rocca vecchia di Duino - TS por FlyPaul, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*


foro boario -padova por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*


piazza dei signori, s. clemente -padova por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vicenza , Italy*


s. lorenzo -vicenza por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


municipio (cà loredan, cà farsetti) -canal grande, venezia por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torre Delle Stelle , Italy*


Torre delle stelle por matta.eu, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mondovi , Italy*


Sin título por e-mago, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mondovi , Italy*


Mondovì piazza por bormanus_sv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arezzo , Italy*


arezzo ciel normandie por florrrra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arezzo , Italy*


Piazza Grande /1 por FlickrDelusions, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trani , Italy*


... por Lucia Giuliani, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trani , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8051022871_d87c55a797_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Andria , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/205512_10151285613757249_1597811095_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Arenzano , Italy*


Italien, Arenzano, Parco Pallavicini, Villa Negrotto Cambiaso, 2012 por renate.hildebrandt, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pordenone , Italy*


Pordenone por pietroizzo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pordenone , Italy*


Pordenone por Tengen Toppa Kaitsuu Me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pordenone , Italy*


L'età delle Signorie por Tengen Toppa Kaitsuu Me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palmanova , Italy*


Palmanova - Piazza e Duomo por alberto_d, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Fossanova , Italy*


fossanova abbey  por giuseppesavo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Carpi , Italy*


Piazza Martiri, Carpi por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II por Jörg Dickmann, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


milano duomo luglio 2012 031 por emmedigi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


San Raphael por photoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Piazza Erbe, Verona, primavera 2012 por photoni, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Really nice architure in post #1106.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes  , thanks for your comment


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


nel verde - Dolomiti por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Lago Fedaia por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Rifugio Viel del Pan por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Happy New Year 2011 !!! - Explore por rinogas, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful scenery indeed! Love the snowy mountains on the last pic.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes looks magic


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Novara , Italy*


Novara por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Roma por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Novara , Italy*


CUPOLA DI SAN GAUDENZIO por ilMeteo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Novara , Italy*


Novara - Basilica San Gaudenzio por MAXDB, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cremona , Italy*


Duomo di Cremona por LinoOlmoStudio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mantova , Italy*


Mantova città por LinoOlmoStudio, en Flickr


----------



## dydyusa

Amazing italia !


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brescia , Italy*


Duomo nuevo de Brescia, Italia (Ver en grande L+F11) por Charli52, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brescia , Italy*


Brescia Duomo por troiimaverick, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Crema , Italy*


Crema por nazio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Crema , Italy*


Crema (Cr) 20.03.2011 por memo52fotobrianza&..., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brescia , Italy*


Brescia City - Duomo Nuovo por bresciacity, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ragusa , Italy*


Ragusa, Sicily, Italy por bernhard.koradi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Varese , Italy*


Chiesa di San Vittore, Varese por Ginkgo-Biloba, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Varese , Italy*


Chiesa di San Vittore, Varese por Ginkgo-Biloba, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Giubiano , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5109/5803711161_d7b314a2d3_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Fiuggi , Italy*


FIUGGI Lazio Italia " Teatro Comunale " por Mardiam40/Gabriele..., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


Il Duomo di Messina por Vito Manzari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


Santuario di Montalto por Vito Manzari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


Messina11 por buddacina86abc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


Messina by night - 2 por fpini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


"Sensazioni", Cristo Re, Messina, Italy por Striderv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ferrara , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6085/6119715335_8f7ace75d6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


dal giardino degli aranci - rome, italy por Paolo Margari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Notte sul Vaticano por Lollo [neon], en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6494410289_b7a16eaf98_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Il Sassolungo ed il Sella por Dani_1966, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Funes - Villnöss, Santa Maddalena: chiesetta di S. Giovanni di Ranui por cicrico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bellino , Italy*


Monviso dal Colle della Bicocca - Monviso from the pass of Bicocca [Explore - Mar 9, 2010] por Marco Ottaviani on/off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Staffarda , Italy*


Monviso e l'Abbazia di Staffarda- Monviso and the Abbey of Staffarda por Marco Ottaviani on/off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Sass Màor por Teone!, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Alba di Canazei por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Belluno , Italy*


From the above - Dall'alto por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Quel ramo del lago di Como por kenyai, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Vista su Corno Bianco e Corno Nero - View to White and Black Horn por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corbanese , Italy*


Last snow of the year - L'ultima neve dell'anno por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Penia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7772187474_ae5fed93af_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vipiteno , Italy*


Lovely Vipiteno! - Deliziosa Vipiteno! por SissiPrincess, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Signore e Signori: Sua Maestà, lo Sciliar! - Ladies and Gentlemen: Her Majesty, the Schlern! por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Abruzzo , Italy*


GRAN SASSO por gigi 62, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Val Fiorentina, Selva di Cadore - Dolomites - UNESCO World Heritage Site por beppeverge, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pontegrande , Italy*


Monte Rosa - La faccia est, l’unica parete himalaiana delle Alpi por giovanni_novara, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bassano del Grappa , Italy*


Bassano del Grappa (Vi) - Storia e Bellezza por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bieno , Italy*


Verbania por Philippe Haumesser Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bieno , Italy*


Isola Dei Pescatori por Philippe Haumesser Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isola Dei Pescatori , Italy*


Cadre romantique - Romantic frame por Philippe Haumesser Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valcava , Italy*


Night view over Imagna valley por Pierpaolo., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


[point of view] por anbri22, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bolzano , Italy*


Santa Maddalena di Funes por Lord Markus, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Tofane e Cinque Torri por johnny XXIII & francy VI, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Turin  por Pr_Priscilla, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


View from the Duomo- Florence, Italy por heynadine, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rapallo , Italy*


NARCISO por meghimeg, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rapallo , Italy*


Rapallo Castello por Maurizio Fontana, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Zoagli , Italy*


Sem Benelli por Maurizio Fontana, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Corso Porta Nuova por VT_Professor, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Taranto , Italy*


taranto castello aragonese e ponte girevole por umberto battista, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Chiesa di Santa Cristina und Chiesa di San Carlo Borromeo (St. Christina Church and St. Charles Borromeo Church) por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Piazza San Carlo por AsgeirFoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Caffè Torino por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Chiesa di Santa Cristina und Caffè Mokita (St. Christina Church) por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Chiesa di Santa Cristina und Chiesa di San Carlo Borromeo (St. Christina Church and St. Charles Borromeo Church) por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Chiesa di Santa Cristina und Chiesa di San Carlo Borromeo (St. Christina Church and St. Charles Borromeo Church) por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Caffè San Carlo por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino, Piazza San Carlo, Caval d' Brons por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Eglises Santa Cristina et San Carlo, Piazza San Carlo, Turin, Piémont, Italie. por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Mount Etna from Giardini Naxos (Sicily) por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


La baia di Giardini Naxos con sullo sfondo Riposto e Giarre por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Viareggio , Italy*


220712-026 CPS por HHA124L, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Viareggio , Italy*


220712-017 CPS por HHA124L, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Teulades de Venècia / Roofs of Venice por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa Tower , Italy*


One of the most photographed objects in the world por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Pietro , Italy*


Rome: Piazza di San Pietro a.k.a. "Keyhole square" por Optical illusion, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corniglia , Italy*


Corniglia's elevated position above the sea por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vernazza , Italy*


Vernazza harbor fully recovered after October flood por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Vernazza , Italy*


Vernazza from the terraced mountainside vineyards high above the town por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa , Italy*


Pisa without the Tower por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Gimignano , Italy*


Dining in the warm and cosy atmosphere of San Gimignano por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*


Italia , Cerdeña.Camino a Alguero ... por *IndeLeble_Ali* OFF, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bonifacio , Italy*


In between [Explore] por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


ROMA.DECEMBER.2012 por ANTONIOLANCIO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mantova , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425746_402622016480723_1099046821_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Aosta , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67784_10151325588857249_1895011949_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60058_10151214488538090_721031647_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corsica , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/49035391.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isola Rossa , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51346866.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castel Sardo , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/48849324.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isola Piana , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/39439145.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Simmius , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/77938964.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villasimius , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/14983579.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villasimius , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/21735814.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villasimius , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/707416.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*in Castellammare di Stabia , Napoli , Italy 
*










https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/39182_1374989089968_5250403_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Positano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/460855_3253287366251_1482510681_o.jpg


----------



## madonnagirl

absolutely a sweet life to live in these awesome places.
great photo collection.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks madonnagirl


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525978_507270529313729_2055085350_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pentema , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/27895_559838494045545_846402453_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mondovi , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6826087429_567bdf04e0_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Capriccioli , Italy*


La spiaggia - Capriccioli por Istrice1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Nicola Island , Italy*


San Nicola por QUARANTUNO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brunico , Italy*


La Chiesa parrocchiale S. Maria Assunta (Brunico) por valeriani armando, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ancona, Marche*









By me


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Fiè allo Sciliar , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6051/6282389685_2ce6933253_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Duomo di Como por Loredana =D, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Como di notte por king.vulture, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brunico , Italy*


Brunico agosto2012 por ClimbNow, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Candido , Italy*


San Candido 9.4.2010  por ablof, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mormanno , Italy*


Mormanno por Adi Vastano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*










http://i45.tinypic.com/33n7n8z.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8352/8326219317_69d7ece8cc_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Verona view from the Top - 5/7 por Pantchoa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spiazzi , Italy*


Spiazzi: Santuario B.V. della Corona por icitaiwan1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spiazzi , Italy*


DSC_1810 por biondo.flavio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spiazzi , Italy*


DSC_1813 por biondo.flavio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spiazzi , Italy*


DSC_1810 por biondo.flavio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Spiazzi , Italy*


DSC_1790 por biondo.flavio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Colonella , Italy*


Colonnella (TE) Scorcio por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corropoli , Italy*


Corropoli (TE) Monastero e Badia XI sec. por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corropoli , Italy*


Corropoli (TE) Piazza por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Nereto , Italy*


Nereto (TE) Municipio e chiesa Maria SS. della Consolazione por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sant Omero , Italy*


Sant'Omero (TE) Vicolo por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Civitella del Tronto , Italy*


Civitella del Tronto (TE) Corso por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Colonella , Italy*


Colonnella (TE) Panorama por tony-mezzosub, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Darsena#1 por Lorenzo Zamagni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini_Italien_Party_11 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini_Italien_Party_11 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr



Rimini_Italien_Party_5 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


Rimini_Italien_Party_1 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


Rimini_Italien_Party_3 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


Rimini_Italien_Party_10 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


Vieux Boucau_Frankreich_Jugendreisen,_Party 081801 por RUF Jugendreisen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ferrara , Italy*


Ferrara - il centro dall'alto - por daniele romagnoli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bologna , Italy*


Bologna - Portici di Via S.Stefano por Massimo Battesini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bologna , Italy*


in Bologna (7) por Zé Eduardo..., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...isè.JPG/768px-Venezia_-_Chiesa_di_S.Moisè.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/412836_354362641285826_1306258388_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/312cp5s.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i37.tinypic.com/10x53yq.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i37.tinypic.com/33nfghx.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://venicexplorer.net/tradizione/festa-san-marco/02-porta-della-carta.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/308iems.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/435885880_5762a7e3c8_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/34dlnc7.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i36.tinypic.com/120im36.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/2ut3ntc.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i33.tinypic.com/wjtcie.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/2vwz5ol.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i33.tinypic.com/2wf69s0.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/7513919138_ff7510afab_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7133/7513893530_61fee4197f_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7522048928_996beb2bc8_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8156/7525484598_57d0662b6e_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7528858366_84a147879e_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7533610372_74fb43a94a_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/7533608714_415f68a1a8_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7261/7533607036_0c9571d1f5_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8281/7533605420_a82ff9ba7a_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8146/7533603870_772faf594e_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7533603014_7b0cb76626_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7533600458_bee612f0c4_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7533597852_28533e9f15_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7533596902_2874231ff3_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8286/7533595968_ca807e05a7_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7533595246_006b7009c7_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7132/7542800732_ef1d5863f8_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/7542798930_d0b65ffc50_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8423/7542797572_29426dc082_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8154/7542790710_4496613060_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova (14) por jim_skreech, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genova (19) por jim_skreech, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genua 120513 455.jpg por juergen.mangelsdorf, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genua 120513 459.jpg por juergen.mangelsdorf, en Flickr


----------



## apinamies

I read somewhere that Genova is northernmost place in Italy where palm trees grow naturally. 

Nice photos. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes is a very nice city , home town of cristoforo colombo


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/64271362.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/72899507.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/41872275.jpg


----------



## Jasper90

apinamies said:


> I read somewhere that Genova is northernmost place in Italy where palm trees grow naturally.
> 
> Nice photos. :cheers:


It's probably true, because it has a very mild climate compared to other cities around. It has mountains just above, which block the cold winds coming from north.

It is a very, very beautiful city, except for the "sopraelevata", an elevated highway which runs next to the sea in the city centre... In the future, it should be demolished and replaced by a tunnel or a bridge inside the port.

Edit: you can see the Sopraelevata in the last picture of Genova, although you can't really appreciate how ugly it is!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

oh yes the sopraelevata is horrible 

but the city is beautiful


----------



## Jasper90

Here you can see the same building of the last picture, with the Sopraelevata in the middle... hno:
They even "cut" the historical building on the right, to build it!

http://goo.gl/maps/09rWs


----------



## italiano_pellicano

cover all these magnificent historic buildings


----------



## ArtZ

Genova... Beautiful photos.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://www.windsurfvillage.it/_WFC/Source/WFC_Med/Media/VLO0Z4S3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://concreteplayground.com.au/_snacks/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/makena.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://www.vacanzeinogliastra.it/foto/goloritze5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://www.classichideaways.com/images/hotel-images/cala-caterina/CalaCaterina_Sardegna_21z.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://www.villecasali.us/largepic/...446_b_o_/seaside-holiday-home-with-pool-1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corsica , Italy*










http://www.hikenow.net/images/Corsica/img/Corsica-Beach_287.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*










http://www.turismonumana.it/images/content/217513_24702_3_S_0_600_0_2501473/numana-bassa-3-.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*


Numana Conero, Mare ad Aprile por marck wells, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*










http://www.conero.it/contents/image/pages/localita/numana/numana_gallery2_3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6956176939_fe31cb931d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Scilla , Italy*


Scilla beach (Rc) por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Positano , Italy*


Positano, Italy (from above) por susani2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Taormina , Italy*


My Paradise... por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## Jasper90

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Corsica , Italy*


Corsica is not in Italy, it has been sold to France in 1768


----------



## Jimmy10

apinamies said:


> I read somewhere that Genova is northernmost place in Italy where palm trees grow naturally.
> 
> Nice photos. :cheers:


I dont think anywhere in Italy palm trees grow naturally.....


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes but is italy in every sense and is in italian territory


Jasper90 said:


> Corsica is not in Italy, it has been sold to France in 1768


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Tropea , Italy*










http://www.marasusatropea.com/uploads/images/panorama_tropea 3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5140/5537316468_02b6d108bb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://www.airpano.com/files/Vatican/image2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://www.airpano.com/files/Vatican/image5a.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Monza , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/1830647/e5_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconco...5178/Schermata_2011-04-25_a_18.33.54_full.png


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/1975392/4_001_2__full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764787/1.jpeg_full.jpg










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764853/3_full.jpg










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764863/5_full.JPG










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764873/6_full.JPG










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764900/10_full.jpg










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764890/8_full.jpg










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2764858/4_full.jpg


----------



## Jasper90

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Rome , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Vatican/image2.jpg


This is not Rome, it's actually Vatican City :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

come on is part of Rome


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Polignano al Mare , Italy*










http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/wasca88/2053712.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelrotto , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2299087454_3ba2e4295e_b.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL

The last one is fantastic


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes is very nice


----------



## cecotto

Bordighera


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/3042685101_08012c1f8a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2622474770_820b896450_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2768076670_4da98eee0d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2101995121_883a1fbfda_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3390/3600258893_83896a644f_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Volterra , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2774/4341684020_724eea9f0a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Massa Marittima , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4710055574_032fa44f51_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*


Padova- Palazzo del Capitanio por SLO-D300, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Padova , Italy*


Padova- Senatvs Venetvs por SLO-D300, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8366/8393800051_1e4a085f1a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*


View of Ostuni por -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gallipoli , Italy*


Gallipoli por bizzo_65, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gallipoli , Italy*


Gallipoli por elsie_petri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gallipoli , Italy*


Gallipoli (Salento - Puglia - Italy) por albygent Alberto Gentile, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*


PugliaBasilicata_20121101_0349 por Matteo Lanzoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ostuni , Italy*


Puglia_001 por Crane in Prague, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bologna , Italy*


view over Bologna por sixthofdecember, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini por sixthofdecember, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini old town por sixthofdecember, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chioggia , Italy*


Chioggia - Porta Garibaldi por Gipso, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chioggia , Italy*


Chioggia - Tempietto di San Martino por Gipso, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chioggia , Italy*


Chioggia por MAXDB, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chioggia , Italy*


Le Corso del popolo à Chioggia (Lagune de Venise) por dalbera, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Benevento , Italy*


Benevento por tanovas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Benevento , Italy*


Benevento Walking Street por Bates' Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gemona , Italy*


Duomo e Campanile di Gemona finiti da estaurare nel 1990 por santino2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8143124830_4be3330fa7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8143130008_3a30c5daa5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


Venice in Winter por parnas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*

my building in my hometown 


7] Savona (SV): telamoni - ❹ por mpvicenza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Savona , Italy*


7] Savona (SV): Alpi o Mediterraneo? ❷ por mpvicenza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Masserano , Italy*


1] Masserano (BI): dalla Piazza por maspozz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - La Torre Rossa, Santa Caterina e corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Matera , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8073/8346507784_5040c050fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isernia , Italy*


Castelpetroso - Santuario della Madonna Addolorata por pietro_valocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelpetroso , Italy*


Chiesa della Madonna Addolorata di Castelpetroso #1 por storvandre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelpetroso , Italy*


Chiesa della Madonna Addolorata di Castelpetroso #2 por storvandre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


St. Peter's Basilica / Basílica de São Pedro - Cidade do Vaticano por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cuneo , Italy*


CS #07 - Il Santuario - EXPLORED por MaranzaMax, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Loreto , Italy*


Loreto - Piazza della Basilica por Enrico60, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Verona , Italy*


Verona Duomo por Maurizio Avesani, en Flickr


Sera a Verona por Maurizio Avesani, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ravello , Italy*


Ravello - Auditorium Oscar Niemeyer por Max Magic 2013, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Torino por NabilBanhaq, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Le dolomiti del gruppo del Sella por Andrea Rapisarda, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Santa Maddalena with clouds. by Hans Kruse por zaibatsu, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Procida , Italy*


Monte di Procida In por '99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corinaldo , Italy*


Corinaldo - Discesa al Pozzo della Polenta por Adi Vastano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mores , Italy*


Parrocchiale di Santa Caterina por cristianocani, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caserta , Italy*


Chiesa S.Maria delle Grazie - Vaccheria (4) por PhotoHunter76, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Valentino , Italy*


San Valentino in Abruzzo Citeriore por Francesco Moscone, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


5 TORRI - DOLOMITI por sigma18, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Daniele , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8362/8288026958_c74ea5eba5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


Santa Maria Del Fiore - Firenze por Cebb Photo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*


Facciata Occidentale por View Factory, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Monza , Italy*


Il Duomo di Monza dall'alto por Scopri Monza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pavia , Italy*


Pavia vista dall'aereo por vincenzomorganti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi por Stefano Pertusati, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Assise Skyline por Manuel.A.69, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pietraferrazzana , Italy*


Pietraferrazzana por Terre dei Trabocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pietraferrazzana , Italy*


Pietraferrazzana por Terre dei Trabocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Roccascalegna , Italy*


Roccascalegna por Terre dei Trabocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Loreto Aprutino , Italy*


Loreto Aprutino (Pe) por Fabio S4mb0r4, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Scipione , Italy*


Castello di Scipione por Dimore D'Epoca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cigognola , Italy*


Cigognola por AndreaPizzocchero, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8264579385_06ecb7d99c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Serra Lunga d'alba , Italy*


Un Castello in mezzo ai vigneti di Langa por fotomie2009 - computer problems, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gorizia , Italy*


Gorizia innevata por luca.candini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rivoli , Italy*


Scende la Notte por Luca Querzoli alias LQ Photo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sacra Di San Michele , Italy*


Sacra di San Michele por Marco Ottaviani on/off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sacra Di San Michele , Italy*


IMG_9941 por Marco Ottaviani on/off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Torino , Italy*


Contrasto - Contrast por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Napoli , Italy*


Il golfo delle meraviglie - The gulf of the wonders por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isola Bella , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/6833088762_fddb5b7494_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


Firenze, Toscana, Italia por fabujulous, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Portofino , Italy*


Portofino, Liguria, Italia por fabujulous, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chieri , Italy*


Grande Arco del 1586 – Great Arch of 1586 - Chieri por arny_bol, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Rocco , Italy*


San Rocco brilliantly painted por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Porto di Genova - Terminal traghetti por aputridmind, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


13012102447castelletto por coundown, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomoti , Italy*


100_5912 por Hasenohr76, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dolomiti , Italy*


2 Tappa: Colle Santa Lucia por ochikiro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castel Del Monte , Italy*


Castel del Monte por biro46 - wife & son OFF, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


P1010752_3_4_tonemapped por Antonio Palermi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


P1010756 por Antonio Palermi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il maestoso Gran Sasso por Fabio S4mb0r4, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il Gran Sasso dal Monte Camicia por Associazione TEKNOALP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il Paginone del Monte Camicia por Associazione TEKNOALP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


HOBBIT VILLAGE? por _costa_, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valle Di Zeri , Italy*


Panorama della Valle di Zeri veduta dal Monte Spiaggi por alberto.rubini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi Coast , Italy*


Amalfi Coast por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino , Italy*


Il gigante di pietra - The stone giant por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Frosinone , Italy*


Collepardo- La Certosa di Trisulti por Ms.Blossom, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Montecassino , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7279/7608866364_0b5f000a96_b_d.jpg


----------



## Jasper90

Hi! Very beautiful pictures  but the first is definitely not Milan, because Milan is completely flat with no hills :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sicily, Lipari by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


Sicily, Lipari, San Bartolomeo al Monte by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sicily, Lipari by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


Sicily, Lipari, view of Canneto by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sicily, Siracusa, Trattoria La Foglia seafood (including stuffed sardines and caponata) by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


Sicily, Siracusa, Piazza Duomo by Griffiths and Drasnin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Spring Landscape Panorama Timelapse Frame by RickyLoca, on Flickr
Montevecchia, Italy


Italian Sun over Hill and Church Timelapse Frame by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Italian Hills and Mountains Summer Landscape Timelapse by RickyLoca, on Flickr


Italian Mountains Panorama from Consonno by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

View from Piazzale Michelangelo by eaglelam89, on Flickr


Piazza Statue, Florence by eaglelam89, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMGP0298 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


IMGP0295 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMGP0292 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


Assisi, Italy by sjkha, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kobayr monastery by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


The gondoliers. Venice, Italy. by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

"Most Beautiful Places" indeed, thanks for bumping this thread YF. :cheers:


----------



## BlackLukes

I don't know if the Kobayr monastery should be on this thread., it's a bit misleading. Though it's nice to hear that there's an ongoing renovation, there's nothing italian in that building, culturally speaking!


----------



## Giorgio

There is no words to describe this country. All I will say is its my favourite in the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever

BlackLukes said:


> I don't know if the Kobayr monastery should be on this thread., it's a bit misleading. Though it's nice to hear that there's an ongoing renovation, *there's nothing italian in that building, culturally speaking*!


how so? Please explain, thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackLukes

Well, it's very far from Italy and apart some Ancient Roman influence, we've never had any cultural ties to Armenia. If you posted the photo because of a remote influence, then we could post photos about the buildings in St. Petersburg built by italian architects, or the influence of the Palladian architecture over U.S.A. and so on. That might be an idea for another thread


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks for the insight! But since this Kobayr monastery happened to be in Italy, I think its in the right thread even it isn't related to the Italian culture. It would be like the china town in Rome would still be considered as part of the city and not belong to the far away China.


----------



## ArtZ

Italy is simply wonderful country! There is everything you would like to see and enjoy: Awesome mountains and well kept ski resorts, beautiful landscapes, excellent beaches, one of world's best cuisines, wonderful architecture, warm and nice people, modern infrastructure etc. etc. etc... What else could you wish?! :cheers:


----------



## Caravaggio

Great pics but two of the pictures posted above are of Salzburg,Austria


----------



## christos-greece

Great & very nice updates from Italy, YF :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger

Venice


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59651/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59652/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59653/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59661/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Venice is always great


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59688/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59696/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59697/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59698/


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59709/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59758/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59770/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59771/


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59778/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59779/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59788/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59796/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59825/


----------



## Urban Legend

I would love to rent a van for a month or two and travel around Italy. 
So many beautiful places.


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59832/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59833/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59834/


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59836/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59840/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59846/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59849/


----------



## Linguine

lovely and romantic Venice. :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59851/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59853/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59866/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59867/


----------



## Antonio227

Marco Polo's city! :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59883/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59888/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59891/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/59894/


----------



## Yellow Fever

I wonder how deep is the water in the canals?


----------



## Jack45

*Salerno, Italy*

Sight



















Minerva's Garden (first botanical garden in europe)



















San Pietro a Corte (longobard art)










the dome (romanic art)










the castle










Fruscione's Palace (norman art)



















maritime terminal by zaha hadid (here more photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067317&highlight=salerno)










then we have projects of david chipperfield, santiago calatrava, ricardo bofill, arup, dominque perrault, jean nouvel, massimiliano fuksas and other architects.

For more photos vist this facebook page https://www.facebook.com/SalernoCantieriArchitettura


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Interesting looking terminal.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Temporale by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

Italy is all about design, the cars, the cloths, the everyday things like furniture and lighting, the food, the cities. It's a shame their government does not epitomize the culture.:dunno::hmm:


----------



## ArtZ

Lightning over Positano, Amalfi Coast, Campania










by hozinja, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/hozinja​


----------



## ArtZ

Amalfi's town centre, Campania










by Jeff Hamm, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffhamm​


----------



## IThomas

midrise said:


> Italy is all about design, the cars, the cloths, the everyday things like furniture and lighting, the food, the cities. *It's a shame their government does not epitomize the culture.*:dunno::hmm:


Stay tuned. We need only a young renovation of the politics. With new fresh faces and a new system, maybe, we can obtain what we want. This weeks are the most long for Italy. In the Democratic Party, there're some new young people like Mr. Matteo Renzi and Mr. Giuseppe Civati (both 38-years-old) and others (in run for the primaries, as left-candidate for the next election, that will elect the future PM). While for the right party, we need also a renovation, Mr. Silvio Berlusconi go away for ever.  Now, the transitional government, led by Mr. Enrico Letta, must only carry out some programmatic points. This government has been fielded by the President of the Republic, Mr. Giorgio Napolitano, as a result of the last election results, in which the Parliament had not achieved an absolute majority to govern. And the country has split the results of the votes into three main areas: left, right and populist party. 
We really hope that for the next elections, the Italians can go and vote with a new voting system, because the current one is really shitty. hno:


----------



## Jasper90

Yellow Fever said:


> I wonder how deep is the water in the canals?


The Grand Canal (the one shown in most pictures) is around 5 metres deep.
The other smaller canals vary, but they're from 1.5 m to 3-4 m deep.
The rest of the lagoon is quite shallow, many parts of it emerge from the water during low tide.

There are a few very deep canals around Venice, which are used by big cruise and crude oil ships. These canals are up to 37 metres deep, and link the sea to the mainland (oil refinery) and Venice Port (cruise ship terminal)

Saint Marc's Basin, the water in front of Saint Marc's Square, is about 15-20 metres deep.

Note that the water depth varies 1-1.5 metres from low tide to high tide.

Here you can find a visual map with Venice canals' depth, even though it lacks a legend.

http://www.silvenezia.it/webgis/map.phtml?config=batimetrie


----------

